

Many PDF files don't contain text spaces - They contain gaps between letters - coderdude
http://www.jpedal.org/PDFblog/2010/12/text-spaces-in-pdf-files/

======
bediger
Potentially an interesting topic, but it seems more of an advertisement than
anything else.

~~~
coderdude
Yeah, they have an agenda, but I had no idea about this until I came across
the article.

